# PC GREEN Ultra Active Oxygen Bleach as a disinfectant



## PPulcher

I'm prepping some used tanks and gear for use. Normally I use chlorine bleach, but I was out and saw this at the grocery store and picked up a bottle. The packaging says it contains hydrogen peroxide. Is it safe to assume that it's just hydrogen peroxide? I couldn't dig up an MSDS anywhere. Anyone else use this stuff?

If it _is_ hydrogen peroxide, it would be doubly useful as I noticed a cyanobacteria outbreak in one of my tanks yesterday.


----------



## aeri

what it this used for?
doesn't hydrogen peroxide burn and kill everything? chlorine bleach is potentially just as harmful for fish.

if it's just for disinfecting an old tank use white vinegar


----------



## PPulcher

aeri said:


> what it this used for?
> doesn't hydrogen peroxide burn and kill everything? chlorine bleach is potentially just as harmful for fish.


The product is used as a replacement for chlorine bleach in household cleaning and laundry.

Bleach will kill fish of course if they come into contact with it. The trick is rinsing. I've been using chlroine bleach for years to clean and disinfect stuff. A quarter cup of bleach to 5 gallons of water makes a dandy sanitizing solution. The trick is to rinse the equipment well, rinse it again and allow it to air dry. The nose knows, so if you can smell bleach on the equipment you need to rinse it more.

As per peroxide, it can be used in an emergency as an O2 souce and be used for treating cyanobacteria aka blue green algae. I'm guessing that it will be a gentler disinfectant for aquarium gear, and it will rinse more easily than bleach.



> if it's just for disinfecting an old tank use white vinegar


Could do. Vinegar sometimes has sulphites in it, and I sometimes get a reaction to it.


----------



## PPulcher

For those that are interested, I've got some feedback on the stuff from the Kitchener Waterloo club. It looks like the product is double strength hydrogen peroxide.


----------

